# Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*

						Wish.com hat sich mittlerweile vor allem auch in App-Form für Mobilgeräte als beliebte Shopping-Plattform einen Namen gemacht, jedoch sollten Käufer bei einigen Angeboten besonders Vorsicht walten lassen. Unter anderem gefälschte Speichermedien sind nämlich offenbar zuhauf im Umlauf.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*


----------



## Saguya (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*

Mal ganz ehrlich, jeder normaler Mensch sollte wissen, wenn man bei Wish was kauft, das alles aus China kommt zu einem Preis der teilweise nicht normal ist, das dies zu 95% Fälschungen bzw. Billig Sachen sind.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*

Ist überall so. Ich bin erst gestern wieder darüber gestolpert, dass auf eBay trotz des damaligen Presserummels und vollmundiger Versprechen immer noch ein Drittel (!) der zeitgemäßen Grafikkarten unter 200 Euro (Sofortkauf) - teils äußert plumpe - Fälschungen sind. Man könnte Stunden allein damit zubringen, Produktfälschungen bzw. betrügerische Angebote zu melden.

*Niemand* verkauft neue Produkte unter Marktwert - auch nicht aus China. Und auch wenn beispielsweise USB-Speichermedien quasi die Letztverwertung von Speicherchips darstellen, sollte jedem klar sein, dass man unmöglich mehr als 64 GByte für 14 Euro bekommen kann und dann damit rechnen muss, dass der Stick schnarchlangsam ist. Wer allen Ernstes annimmt, 2 TByte für 14 Euro (oder selbst die ausgewiesenen 120 Euro vor der "Preisreduktion") zu bekommen, verdient genau das, was er dann erhält.


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



Saguya schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, jeder normaler Mensch


Mal ganz unehrlich, definiere normal. Und Mensch. Schliesst du von dir auf alle anderen?
Hat was von eskalierenden Größenwahn...



Mahoy schrieb:


> *Niemand* verkauft neue Produkte unter Marktwert - auch nicht aus China.


Falsch Fantomas.. 
Strickmuster, Stoffe und Programmierschablonen für Näh- und Webmaschinen, 
Flugzeug-, Kran-, Skilift-Ersatzteile (Liste quasi endlos) aber ok, hat nichts mit Elektronik zu tun.


----------



## Thoddeleru (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*

Was erwarten die Leute denn, wenn sie einen 2 TB USB-Stick für 14€ kaufen?


----------



## Maverick3k (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Was erwarten die Leute denn, wenn sie einen 2 TB USB-Stick für 14€ kaufen?



Sata Kabel oder Handy Hüllen. Da ist wohl eher Zufall, ob tatsächlich das drin ist, was man bestellt hat.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



Lexx schrieb:


> Strickmuster, Stoffe und Programmierschablonen für Näh- und Webmaschinen,
> Flugzeug-, Kran-, Skilift-Ersatzteile (Liste quasi endlos) aber ok, hat nichts mit Elektronik zu tun.



Die Trennlinie verläuft auch nicht bei Elektronik, sondern überall dort, wo es um Materialeinsatz, Arbeits(zeit)aufwand und -komplexität geht und man Lizenzkostenpunkte nicht durch bloßen Ignorieren verringern kann.

Mir ist auch klar, dass sich solche Käufe mit Unwissenheit durchaus erklären lassen, aber Unwissenheit ist kein Zustand, der sich mittels des offenkundig vorhandenem Zugang zu Informationsquellen nicht abstellen ließe. Man muss auch absolut keine Ahnung von elektro-, produktions- und marktechnischen Grundlagen und Mechaniken haben, sondern einfach nur in der Lage sein, Angebote zu vergleichen und bei allzu herben Ausreißern misstrauisch zu werden.

Kurz: Unwissenheit ist eine Entschuldigung, penetrantes Festhalten an derselben und fehlender gesunder Menschenverstand nicht. Da sind 14 Euro ein durchaus zumutbares Lehrgeld, sofern selbiges hilft, bis dato wenig bis gar nicht genutzte Hirnareale in Betrieb zu bringen.


----------



## Immunglobulin (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Was erwarten die Leute denn, wenn sie einen 2 TB USB-Stick für 14€ kaufen?


Naja, einen 2TB USB-Stick eben. Das ist doch das Problem an der Sache


----------



## XXTREME (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



Lexx schrieb:


> Mal ganz unehrlich, definiere normal. Und Mensch. Schliesst du von dir auf alle anderen? Hat was von eskalierenden Größenwahn...



Der Ösi ist aber bösi  (Spass)


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Der Ösi ist aber bösi  (Spass)



Naaa, bin nicht böse. 
Muss nur manchmal auch meinen Senf dazu abgeben.
Und der ist nicht nur Weisswurschtig-süss, sondern beizeiten auch scharf.


----------



## Lexx (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Unwissenheit ist eine Entschuldigung, penetrantes Festhalten an derselben und fehlender gesunder Menschenverstand nicht.


Sag das deutschen Autokäufern, Atomstrombeziehern, plastikverpakten Bio-Gemüse-Käufer, 
Bitcoin-Miner, Uber- und AirBNB-Nutzer, Willkommen-Klatscher, Engels- und Reinkarnations-Gläubigen,
2080 TI-Käufern, ImpfverweigerInnen, Bleifüssen, Alkoholikern.. wie viel brauchst du noch?

A pro pos: Sektion 8 klingt nach radikal-linker SPÜ-Sektion aus Wien-Alsergrund.
Bist Du? Wenn ja, dann müssten wir uns "kennen".


----------



## Rollora (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Der Ösi ist aber bösi  (Spass)


Er ist Wiener. Das ist strenggenommen nicht Österreich (die Österreicher wollen mit den grantigen, schlecht autofehrenden Wienern nix zu tun haben) 
Wobei Lexx eher nicht zu der Sorte Wiener zählt wo das Klischee herkommt

@News: hab von der Plattform erst vor kurzem was gehört und gesehen wie sich User auf Youtube dort was bestellen (Grafikkarten um 1-2 Euro) und oh überraschung es kommt was anderes an.
Wobei zumindest ein Mal eine Grafikkarte von GPU Z sogar als 1080 Ti ausgelesen wurde (war halt dann eine modifizierte 660er oder so)


----------



## Isrian (2. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*

Die ganze Plattform ist ein einziger scam, mehr nicht. Das sowas überhaupt in der EU legal ist...


----------



## Noxxphox (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*

Was erwartet man bitte?
Das ist genauso wie der eine Youtuber der sich eine 1080 ti da bestellt hat für paar Euro. 
Ja Kla er wollte testen und mit dem Video hat er mehr eingenommen als er gezahlt hat, aber es gibt anscheinend wirklich Leute die denken:
Hm Amazon will 600 Euro für die Karte, bei wish bekomme ich eine für 25, das ist überhaupt nicht auffällig.


----------



## Thoddeleru (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



Isrian schrieb:


> Die ganze Plattform ist ein einziger scam, mehr nicht. Das sowas überhaupt in der EU legal ist...



 Naja, das Internet ist eben so Welt-Ding und hat mit der EU nix zu tun 

Die Plattform kenne ich im Übrigen nur aus der Werbung von diversen Handy-Apps. War eben zum ersten Mal auf der Seite. Da muss man sich schon anmelden, um überhaupt die Produkte sehen zu können. Wer macht so einen Quatsch? Davon ab sind die AGB nur auf Englisch verfügbar und es gibt ein Impressum. Also rein rechtlich läuft da alles verkehrt. Aber da machste halt nix, wenn das Unternehmen in den USA sitzt. Der 2 TB USB Stick wurde übrigens im Hintergrund auf einem Banner für 7€ angezeigt  Wer das kauft hat die Abzocke ja fast verdient.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



Lexx schrieb:


> Sag das deutschen Autokäufern, Atomstrombeziehern, plastikverpakten Bio-Gemüse-Käufer,
> Bitcoin-Miner, Uber- und AirBNB-Nutzer, Willkommen-Klatscher, Engels- und Reinkarnations-Gläubigen,
> 2080 TI-Käufern, ImpfverweigerInnen, Bleifüssen, Alkoholikern.. wie viel brauchst du noch?



Selbstverständlich gibt es noch zig andere Gruppen und Lebensbereiche, in denen man sich über menschliche Dummheit nur wundern und punktuell aufregen kann. Die tun an dieser Stelle allerdings nichts zur Sache.

Einen Ein-Mann-Kreuzzug gegen sich ausbreitende Verblödung führen zu wollen wäre auch nicht gerade ein Zeichen von Verstand. Ich sage im Einzelfall (so aufrichtig wie nötig und so höflich wie möglich), wenn ich Leute oder Dinge für bescheuert halte. Das muss genügen.



> A pro pos: Sektion 8 klingt nach radikal-linker SPÜ-Sektion aus Wien-Alsergrund.
> Bist Du? Wenn ja, dann müssten wir uns "kennen".



Nö. Ich bin nicht (politisch) radikal, höchstens ein notwendiges Stück weit links und Wien hab' ich nur mal bei Nacht gesehen.


----------



## dgeigerd (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*

bei wish kauft man sich eher so kram wie nen leuchte handschuh, bei dem man dann die blink elektronik raus baut (die auch teils schon leere batterien hatte) und seinen arduino mit Beschleunigungssensor, leds und batterie rein baut. hätte dafür sonst 2 handschuhe ineinander bestellen müssen und da wars schon dafür vorgesehen. also man darf da echt nix erwarten. Und das meiste gibts bei Aliexpress günstiger, nur dass man da nicht so überm tisch gezogen wird. Da haben meine 4 Drachen ringe mit nachleuchtender Farbe insgesamt 7€ gekostet was für die Qualität akzeptabel ist. Aber bei Wish am besten nie wirklich was kaufen.


----------



## altStrunk (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wish: Beliebte Shopping-Plattform mit vielen Fälschungen bei Speichermedien*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Was erwarten die Leute denn, wenn sie einen 2 TB USB-Stick für 14€ kaufen?



einen 1200€ Data Traveller mit echten 2TB, evtl etwas langsamer, was sonst? Ich würde mich auch beschweren wenn ich ein Mercerdes SL für 49,99€ kaufe und bei der Erstfahrt stellt sich heraus er ist im Maßstab 1:49, natürlich nur bis ich check das SL für slim line steht, dann kauf ich noch das Fitnessstudio für 199,99€.


----------

